# Info on "Dante Traho"



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

IPO3 SCHH3 ZVV2
SG Dante Traho

CKSP 14558/93/96
HD-Normal
Sire



What did he produce in temperment, trainability and or anything else you may know on him?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What did he produce in temperment, trainability and or anything else you may know on him?


check out this website...Debbie Zappia a former owner....has stock from him.
http://www.proformancek9.com/dannyprogeny.htm

I saw one dog out of him, it was a nice dog, but no real knowledge of him personally...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Joby. I know that the dog belonged to Debbie but Iguess what I'm looking for is what he has produced and the workability and temperment of those dogs. 

A friend has a male out of him and this male I don't like because of his temperment. I believe this dog's temperment is due to learned behavior. I would like to breed to him but I'm looking for pros and cons. This male seems to have a little spook in him not sure if it's genetics. I know his dam and none of this was in her. When this male is doing bitework, he is then in his enviroment which he loves and all the spook is gone. Super ball drive.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I was told Dante himself was a nice dog and had a handful of breeding here in the US,when he was bred, the females may of been not the best quality. When Date appeared on the scene with Debbie in the late 90's, not to many people here in the US were found of czech dogs at the time, this could be a reason for the amount of times he was bred here. I was told he was bred in Czech a few times before coming to the US.

Debbie still has Frozen Semen on Dante. The question would be how viable the semen is.


----------



## william mcneil (Nov 7, 2008)

I owned a Dante daughter, who was a little spooky as a pup but she grow out of it, but I did do a lot of environmental work around her issues and she wasn't that bad, she grew into a big confident female(90pounds) and was fearless. The pup came from the importer of Dante, Norbert Safko of Vom Haus Safko he said the pup would be fine I had seen a few good Czech dogs from him so I took her and she was great, but I think that she could of had some environmental issues if I had not addressed them. She was aloof to people she did not know as a 10 week old puppy and I did not like the way she acted in new places she seemed stressed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Frozen Semem was used to this female, http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/519739.html She was a world competitor. Orchard Knob's Bozo ( Shadow ) was not socialized much at all.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I've read that at least 60 percent of a pups traits come from the female dogs. It seems to me that a lot of times people do not consider the female in a breeding enough. Everyone always looks at male. 

I am not saying that it is in this situation but just a thought to possibly get a discussion going.

If you think about it, the female is the one who models behaviors for the pups during the beginning of their lives.

Personally, I say why even mess with a dog if there could be some environmental nerve issues but in this situation the problem could have been the females that were in the breeding. I am not a professional breeder but just giving a few thoughts.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I know the female and, excuse the language, it ain't her. LOL I have already ruled her out, the next step is the sire, then the next is the pups upbringing. He wasn't socialized and was a kennel dog except for training. The later is what I'm thinking but I don't know much about his sire. The sire is what I'd like to rule out too. He is better now but before he wasn't good around strange people. Now he's much better and when he's doing bitework you can tell he's in his comfort zone.


----------

